# Need advice on these boots...



## spice7 (Dec 9, 2005)

I really like the look of these boots:

http://www.shoes.com/product.asp?p=5020839%7EWomens&amp;sc=WOMENS&amp;variant_i d=85442

but I am wondering if they can be worn with both jeans tucked in and jeans tucked out...

i wanted to get other people's opinions...

any advice..??

Thanks!!!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 9, 2005)

I would say tucked in only, too poofy on top to wear then tucked out. You could wear them with casual skirts also (cotton, jean or corduroy).


----------



## Becky (Dec 9, 2005)

*those boots are adorable!! i'd wear them tucked in.*


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Dec 9, 2005)

Wow.. i like those a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would agree with Cirean, tucked in is probably best, and if you didn't tuck them in, you'd cover up all the cool furry-ness and design of them! And they definitely would look cute with a skirt, IMO.


----------



## spice7 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks guys!!

That is what i figured...

The main reason I was asking is bc I want to be able to wear them to work as welll... and i cant really wear them tucked in at work... but I think I am going to get them anyway!! :icon_chee


----------



## mzbees (Dec 9, 2005)

Another vote for tucked in or skirts. Those are cute!


----------



## tashbash (Dec 9, 2005)

I agree with everyone. Definately hot and I would invest in them! They would really look cute with a skirt.


----------



## rosebeauty34 (Dec 9, 2005)

Those boots are sooo cute. They would look fantastic with skirts. hmmm, wonder if Santa Hubby would get me those for Christmas. :icon_chee


----------



## spice7 (Dec 9, 2005)

I bought the boots!!

Thanks for all the help... you guys gave me just the push I needed to buy them hehe...

for anyone else that wants to buy them they are cheapest on zappos.com...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 10, 2005)

Glad you like your new boots, they're really cute and definately would look best tucked in or with a skirt.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree with the girls,tucked in honey:icon_chee


----------



## babykisses (Dec 10, 2005)

Cute Boots! I'd say you could wear them either way! Obviously tucking your pants in will show off the fur and detail of the boot, or if you're feeling like just not tucking your pants inside the boot, that would still be very cute cause the boot has a very falttering wedge heel.


----------



## blackmettalic (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree with what the others have said, tucked in is best, it would probably work under jeans but it wouldn't be as cute. I would also recommend cropped pants (maybe some that were cuffed) or even a casual pair of gauchos (made of suede or something similar).


----------



## peekaboo (Dec 10, 2005)

I agree with the other girls that they would look great tucked in or paired with a skirt. Cropped pants would work well too. You could always wear them under pants with a wider leg as well. Very versatile and they look warm!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Feb 19, 2006)

i loike those boots too...i would wear them tucked in or with a skirt


----------



## monniej (Feb 20, 2006)

very sharp! totally the trend right now. i say go for it!


----------



## Becka (Feb 20, 2006)

they're so cute, get them !!! I'd wear them w/ jeans tucked in too, or, you could wear them with calf length jeans, and do one long roll-up


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 23, 2006)

Hot boots...tuck the jeans in and they should be rockin. If you left the jean cuffs untucked you may wind up looking like you have some weird swelling disease of the calves. Not cool for fashion.


----------



## rjayne74 (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cute boots! :clap Definitely better to tuck the jeans in, or with a skirt.

Rach


----------



## xsteph (Feb 25, 2006)

oo how cute!! i'm not a big fan of wedged boots, but i LOOVE mocassins! ^_______^

i would say tucked in because hello!! don't u to show off those cute designs?!?!


----------



## Tesia (Feb 25, 2006)

those boots re so cute!! I agree w/ everyone else u have to wear them tucked in .


----------

